# Application MyCanal et absence son Dolby Surround 5.1



## Louno (19 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

Je possède une AppleTV 4K avec un système Sonos 5.1 qui me permet de bénéficier du surround via les films achetés/loués, l'application Netflix, et l'application Amazon Prime. Simple, efficace.

Du coté de Canal, ça se complique (qui a dit normal ?), puisque j'arrive à obtenir du 5.1 sur tous les programmes en direct mais les replay et films en vod n'envoient que de la stéréo dans mon système. Aucun, sans exception, n'envoie du 5.1... alors même que c'est parfois annoncé sur la fiche descriptive.

C'est d'autant plus surprenant que l'application Xbox one, permet elle de bénéficier du 5.1 qu'elle que soit l'origine du film (live ou replay).

Alors que l'offre cinéma de Canal me correspond, mais difficile d'apprécier dans ces conditions.

Avez-vous constaté également le problème ? Est-ce qu'il y a une astuce ou un réglage qui m'aurait échappé ? Avez-vous des informations sur d'éventuelles annonces de Canal à ce sujet ?

J'ai envoyé un mail sur servicesclients@canal-plus.com il y a quelques jours maintenant mais je n'ai même pas eu d'accusé de réception. Je doute d'avoir une réponse.

Merci pour votre partage d'expérience !


----------



## homerbd (23 Décembre 2019)

source https://assistance.canal.fr/questions/1686261-vod-mycanal-dolby-5-1-decodeur
Remy - Equipe CANALPublié le 18 juillet 2018 à 18h07

Bonjour Bestofcomputer,
Le 5.1 n'est pas disponible sur A LA DEMANDE via le site https://www.mycanal.fr/.
Afin de bénéficier du 5.1, je vous invite à passer par votre votre Décodeur CANAL.


----------

